# Lüftersteuerung



## Asterix1703 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Lüftersteuerung, und zwar möchte ich mir gerne ein neues Tower zulegen.
Dieses noch mit zusätzlichen Lüftern ausstatten um eine Gute kühlung in den Sommer monaten zu garantieren.
(Sommer monate = die Extrem heißen tage)

Insgesamt handelt es sich um 7 Gehäuse Lüfter, diese müssen aber eben nicht zu jeder zeit unter hochturen laufen.
Was ich mir vorstelle:
- bestenfals Automatische Steuerung der Lüfter nach Temperratur.
- Schlimstenfals Manuelle regelung nach eigenem ermessen.

 

Nun aber mein Problem ich kenne mich mit entsprechenden Geräten null aus.
Daher die Frage was könnt Ihr mir Empfehlen und vorallem was passt in das von mir angedachte gehäuse.

 

Planung:

be quiet! Silent Base 800 orange, schallgedämmt (BG001)

Plus

1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046)
3 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm (BL047)

damit komme ich auf insgesamt 7 lüfter.

So wie ich das sehe kommen klassiche Lüftersteuerungen mit diesen Knöpfen nicht in frage wegen der Klappe vorne an der Front.
Evtl. gibt es auch Software lösungen. Oder eben richtige Lüftersteuerungen die ins Gehäuse passen.
 

Die wahl eines anderen Gehäuses sollte die letzte möglichkeit sein.

Ach ja der Preis, hm dazu kann ich nur sagen so wenig wie möglich da ich mich damit wie gesagt null auskenne habe ich auch dort kein Preiß gefühl. Der letzte Billig schrott solte es allerdings auch nicht sein.

Fals es relevant ist das ist mein aktuelles System:
[url=http://geizhals.de/475098]Western Digital Caviar Green   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 3Gb/s (WD10EARS)
OCZ Agility 3 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (AGT3-25SAT3-128G)
Intel Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I54690K)
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (3361)
Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK018)
Antec Nine Hundred schwarz mit Sichtfenster (0761345-08009-5)[/URL]

Ebenfals in Planung was dann mit dem Gehäuse wechsel angegangen wird:

be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 700W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-700W/BN236)

Später in Planung:

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)


----------



## eMJay (18. Dezember 2014)

Lüftersteuerung über Mainboard selber?

Wird gesteuert je nach Temperatur im Gehäuse bzw. CPU wie man es halt haben möchte. 

PWM Lüfter in Reihe anschließen die auch über das Mainbord gesteuert werden. Dabei kann man die entweder als Case und CPU oder nur CPU, je nach bedarf in Reihe anschließen. Dreht der CPU Lüfter schneller werden die anderen auch schneller.

 

Lüfter in der Seitenwand bring nur den Luftstrom durcheinander den würde ich weglassen. 

 

Das Netzteil was du einbauen willst ist OVP.


----------



## Asterix1703 (18. Dezember 2014)

OK, mit dem Lüfter an der seiten wand war eh ne überlegung, und würde dann warscheinlich weg fallen.
Denoch verbleiben 6 Gehäuse Lüfter. Und am Main Bord anklemmen macht sin das Problem nur das ich dort ja garnicht so viele Anschlüsse habe.
Gibt es da Adapter um sie hintereinander an zu klemmen. Und wie schaut das dann mit der Spannung aus. Erkennt das main Bord das Automatisch?

Zum Netzteil, ich habe lieber ein Netzteil was auf 50% läuft als eins was auf 90% Läuft.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

 

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann bist du doch der gewesen mit den extremen hohen Temperaturen im Sommer?

Wäre bei dir nicht vielleicht eine Wasserkühlung sinnvoller?


----------



## Asterix1703 (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja da erinnerst du dich richtig.

Ja grundsätzlich schon aber davon nehme ich einen riesen abstant.
Komme einfach nicht mit klar. Wasser und Elektronik.
Ich weiß auch das es nicht so schlim ist, aber ich bleibe dann doch lieber bei der klassichen Luft kühlung.


----------



## eMJay (19. Dezember 2014)

Zum Netzteil:
Die sollen bei Belastung auf ca. 80% laufen weil da die Effizienz vorhanden ist. bei 50% verpulvern die einfach viel mehr Strom als ein schwächeres Netzteil bei 80%

 

Eben beim Hersteller angeschaut.... der Läuft bei 50% auf 90% Effizienz. Ist trotzdem unnötig bzw. rausgeschmissenes Geld. 

 
Zu den Lüftern:
PWM ist das Stichwort. Da werden alle Lüfter an ein Steckplatz angeschlossen z.B. an den CPU-Lüfter. Dreht der CPU Lüfter schneller gehen alle anderen mit.
 


*4-Pin-Anschluss*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Weil die Lüfter-Regelung mit 2- und 3-Pins ungenau und komplex ist, hat Intel die PWM-Regelung im Jahr 2004 mit dem LGA775-Prozessor-Sockel eingeführt. Kurze Zeit später ist AMD dieser Entwicklung gefolgt.
Der Drehzahlregler steckt nun im Lüfter selber. Er wird über das PWM-Signal indirekt über die Temperatur des Prozessors informiert. Das bedeutet, das Steuersignal (PWM-Signal) bekommt eine eigene Ader. Das bedeutet auch, Lüfter mit 4-Pin-Anschlüssen sind generell PWM-Lüfter. Hier werden Steuersignal und Versorgungsspannung auf getrennten Leitungen geführt.
Im Steuersignal steckt die Information im Verhältnis der Low- zu High-Zeit des Taktzyklus (Duty Cycle). Der High-Anteil wird in Prozent angegeben. Wenn er 100% beträgt, dann liegt ein Gleichstrom an.
Die Lüfter-Regelung mit 4-Pin-Anschluss ermöglicht eine flexiblere Prozessor- und Systemkühlung. Sie ist etwas komplizierter und setzt durchgängig Lüfter mit eigener Regelelektronik und 4-adrigem Anschluss voraus.

 

*Funktionsweise einer Lüfter-Regelung*

Hinweis: Die Lüfter-Regelung ist eine komplexe Angelegenheit. Die hier beschriebene Regelung ist ein Beispiel. Die tatsächliche Regelung kann je nach Prozessor-Hersteller, Computer-Hersteller und Systemlieferant abweichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Anfang der Prozessor-Kühlung steht das Erfassen der Prozessor-Temperatur. Dazu gibt es verschiedenen Messmethode. Entweder die alte Methode mit einer thermischen Diode (analog) oder direkt über ein Hersteller-spezifisches Verfahren im Prozessor (digital).
Moderne CPUs besitzen integrierte Thermosensoren bzw. Digital Thermal Sensors (DTS). Diese "Thermal Diodes" sitzen im Die an den Stellen, wo sich die Hitze konzentriert.
Vom Prozessor wird der DTS-Wert als Differenzwert zwischen prozessorspezifischer Maximaltemperatur Tj und Prozessorgehäusetemperatur TCase geliefert. Für die Lüfterregelung hat der Differenzwert den Vorteil, dass bei dessen Berechnung der Grenzwert des Prozessors unbekannt bleiben kann. Dummerweise ist über die Messgenauigkeit des DTS-Werts von Intel- und AMD-Prozessoren nichts bekannt. In der Praxis betrachtet man den DTS-Wert als groben Näherungswert zu TCase.
Das Motherboard erfasst also die Prozessor-Temperatur TCase und vergleicht sie mit einer vorgegebenen Soll-Temperatur TControl, dem Grenzwert (Maximalwert). Der Grenzwert ist bei jedem Prozessor anders. Bei Mehrkern-Prozessoren erfolgt die Temperaturmessung für jeden Kern separat. Aber, es wird nur die Temperatur des heißesten Kerns zurückgeliefert.
Die Motherboard-Regelung ermittelt aus aktueller Temperatur (TCase) und Grenzwert (TControl) die Differenz und moduliert daraus das PWM-Signal. Vom Regelkreis des Motherboards wird ein 25-kHz-Signal mit veränderlichem Tastverhältnis erzeugt. Je weiter die Temperatur des Prozessors vom Grenzwert entfernt ist, desto geringer ist das Tastverhältnis.
Konkret bedeutet das: Liegt die aktuelle Temperatur des Prozessors (TCase) unterhalb des Grenzwerts (TControl), dann lässt die Regelung den Lüfter nur langsam oder gar nicht rotieren. Liegt die Temperatur darüber, wird die Drehzahl so lange erhöht, bis sich die beiden Temperaturen angeglichen haben.
Das PWM-Signal wird der Drehzahlregelung im Lüftermotor zugeführt. Dort wird es je nach Ausstattung mit einer eigenen Messung der Umgebungstemperatur TAmbient bewertet. Bei geringer Temperatur des Prozessors und der Umgebung dreht der Lüfter langsamer, als bei hoher Temperatur.
Das Tachosignal ist die Rückinformation ans Motherboard. Damit überwacht das Motherboard die Funktion des Lüfters. Dreht er zu langsam oder gar nicht, gerät die CPU in Gefahr. Dann senkt sie die Taktfrequenz und Spannung selbständig (Throttling). Somit wird auch die thermische Leistung gesenkt. Als letztes Mittel schaltet sich die CPU einfach ab.


 

 

 

Allerdings hab ich eben Feststellen müssen das man nur Lüfter von Arctic parallel schalten kann..... Die haben da wohl Patent drauf. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Dezember 2014)

Wie wichtig ist dir denn die Lautstärke? Wenn es ausschließlich um möglichst kühle Temperaturen geht würde ich von einem gedämmten Gehäuse Abstand nehmen. Auch wenn es ein gutes gedämmtes Gehäuse ist, so ist ein gedämmtes Gehäuse doch immer wärmer als ein nicht gedämmtes (bei sonst gleichbleibendem Kühlkonzept).


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Dezember 2014)

Das war auch der Grund warum ich die Wasserkühlung angesprochen hatte, denn die gedämmten Gehäuse sind bei hohen Außentemperaturen schon fast wie ein Treibhaus. Zwar leiser aber deutlich wärmer ca. 5-7°C höhere Temperaturen mal so geschätzt. Zwar steigt auch die Wassertemperatur natürlich durch die hohem Außentemperaturen, aber mit einen vernünftigen Wärmetauscher eigentlich die bessere Lösung.

Aber gut es war ja nur ein Vorschlag. Aber bei Luftkühlung bringen ein halbes Dutzend Lüfter wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel mehr als nur zwei. Am besten wäre es besser den PC gleich in einen Kühlschrank zu betreiben bei Umgebungstemperaturen von 50°C und mehr. Schwierige Sache da was vernünftiges zu empfehlen.


----------

